

Continuous Backwards Compatibility - drewolson
http://www.braintreepaymentsolutions.com/devblog/continuous-backwards-compatibility

======
CountHackulus
This is a really interesting technique, and were I in charge of the build
system here I'd try and implement something similar.

The code samples are particularly useful as you can see how best to adapt this
to another version control system, even something draconian.

